

A Better Development Environment with Docker and Fig - davesag
http://engineroom.trackmaven.com/blog/a-better-development-environment-with-docker-and-fig/

======
davesag
This is a great little writeup that explains very simply how to specify a
complete development environment using Fig to manage Docker images. Very neat.

